# Wyeast Sweet Mead Yeast #4184 viability?



## Bill W (Jul 20, 2009)

How long is Wyeast Sweet Mead Yeast #4184 good for, refrigerated?


----------



## Luc (Jul 21, 2009)

Most yeast can be kept longer as a year in the refridgerator.

To make sure the yeast is viable make a yeast starter.

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2007/08/gist-starter-yeast-starter.html

This makes sure the yeast is healthy and gives you a real good
jumpstart during fermentation.

Luc


----------



## Bill W (Jul 21, 2009)

*Re: Yeast viability*

Thanks Luc, really appreciate the information.


----------

